# 91 maxima 5spd no reverse



## JOHNNY (Nov 23, 2004)

hi
i have a 91 max w/ 5 spd & while driving car won't shift to reverse any gear or when engine is off. i read that there is a "reverse gate". I'm guessing that this is broken or something preventing reversing to happen. does anyone know for sure if this is IN or OUT of the tranny? thanks?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

It's internal to the tranny. unfortunately, sounds like a rebuild time.









See the small stack of gears in the front, right corner of the tranny in this pic? that's the reverse assembly. it's got some small funky gates and stuff on it that I'm told are prone to breaking.


----------

